# Smok T-Priv vs Wismec Predator 228



## SaintLavron (25/7/17)

Good Morning Vaping Community

I currently have the Smok AL85 with the Limitless RDTA Classic tank. The problem im having is that the AL85 does not handle the Limitless all to well. 

So now im looking at a bigger mod. 

Either the Smok T-Priv or the Predator 228.

I have watched all the youtube videos I could and both look really good but I couldn't find any video that compared the two. 

I need help deciding on which one could go best with my Limitless tank

Thank you for all the help


----------



## aktorsyl (25/7/17)

Well I'm not familiar with the T-Priv, but I do have a Predator.

It has a habit of misfiring now and then, and is known for having a 510 connector that pops out if you put too much strain on it. Not all models/batches do it, but then again - some do. Some have reported autofiring on some of them as well.

The T-Priv would have to be a tremendous pile of dung to have a worse reputation than the Predator right now.

(That said, I do still enjoy my Predator and I use it daily. I just handle it carefully, so... meh)

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## SaintLavron (25/7/17)

aktorsyl said:


> Well I'm not familiar with the T-Priv, but I do have a Predator.
> 
> It has a habit of misfiring now and then, and is known for having a 510 connector that pops out if you put too much strain on it. Not all models/batches do it, but then again - some do. Some have reported autofiring on some of them as well.
> 
> ...




Thank you for the reply.

As far as I know wismec has fixed the 510 connector problem. But with all the bad rep it still looks like a good mod when its working haha

And the other problem is that my vendor sells the T-Priv only in purple


----------



## aktorsyl (25/7/17)

SaintLavron said:


> Thank you for the reply.
> 
> As far as I know wismec has fixed the 510 connector problem. But with all the bad rep it still looks like a good mod when its working haha
> 
> And the other problem is that my vendor sells the T-Priv only in purple


Purple might be a dealbreaker for me too


----------



## CMMACKEM (25/7/17)

SaintLavron said:


> Good Morning Vaping Community
> 
> I currently have the Smok AL85 with the Limitless RDTA Classic tank. The problem im having is that the AL85 does not handle the Limitless all to well.
> 
> ...


I would honestly not buy either. Wismec Pred has a bad rep and Smok products to me feels too mass produced and Chinese.

I recommend the VGOD 150 Pro, Minikin products or Voopoo Drag

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Quakes (25/7/17)

I have the Predator with Limitless RDTA and I'm loving it. No issues exept for the miss fire every no and then, but that's not a big issue.


----------



## CMMACKEM (25/7/17)

SaintLavron said:


> Good Morning Vaping Community
> 
> I currently have the Smok AL85 with the Limitless RDTA Classic tank. The problem im having is that the AL85 does not handle the Limitless all to well.
> 
> ...


Also keep in mind that these so called reputable YouTube reviewers are sponsored by Wismec and Smok. 

I know for a fact Zophie and Rip are/were.


----------



## Vinnyza (25/7/17)

Check out Mikes Vapes youtube channel. Guess he the realist. Gave a good review of the Smok T-Priv.

I was also looking at an upgrade, and got the iJoy Captain and Ammit 25. Very good mod, and TC is well balanced. Whether i run the ammit or the obs engine on it, handles both very well and the ammit has 0.45 single coil and obs engine 0.25 dual coil both SS.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SaintLavron (25/7/17)

CMMACKEM said:


> I would honestly not buy either. Wismec Pred has a bad rep and Smok products to me feels too mass produced and Chinese.
> 
> I recommend the VGOD 150 Pro, Minikin products or Voopoo Drag



My friend got the Drag and he loves it and I must admit its sexy but with a 25 mm tank the overhang bothers me



Quakes said:


> I have the Predator with Limitless RDTA and I'm loving it. No issues exept for the miss fire every no and then, but that's not a big issue.
> 
> View attachment 102278



I am quite new to vaping.. 3 months now. What exactly is miss fire??

Off topic how do you build your coils haha as I am new i suck at coil building



Vinnyza said:


> Check out Mikes Vapes youtube channel. Guess he the realist. Gave a good review of the Smok T-Priv.
> 
> I was also looking at an upgrade, and got the iJoy Captain and Ammit 25. Very good mod, and TC is well balanced. Whether i run the ammit or the obs engine on it, handles both very well and the ammit has 0.45 single coil and obs engine 0.25 dual coil both SS.



Yeah i enjoy his videos hehe


----------



## aktorsyl (25/7/17)

SaintLavron said:


> My friend got the Drag and he loves it and I must admit its sexy but with a 25 mm tank the overhang bothers me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Misfire is when you press the button and nothing happens. Autofire is when you don't press the button and something happens 
You can also have a look at the Pico25, if you want to fit 25mm atties on there.


----------



## CMMACKEM (25/7/17)

SaintLavron said:


> My friend got the Drag and he loves it and I must admit its sexy but with a 25 mm tank the overhang bothers me
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I do not build. I buy hand made SSFC and Alien 26 DNA coils which in my opinion(And many others) are the best hand made coils in SA.

Mike Vapes let me down. The only reviewers I enjoy and trust are Ambitionz Vaper, Northen Cali Vapes and to a certain extent Convicted Vapes.


----------



## SaintLavron (25/7/17)

CMMACKEM said:


> I would honestly not buy either. Wismec Pred has a bad rep and Smok products to me feels too mass produced and Chinese.
> 
> I recommend the VGOD 150 Pro, Minikin products or Voopoo Drag



So i have been thinking about the Voopoo Drag..
I really like it. Though i dont know if 150 watts is enough?? Please educate me haha

Will it go well with my Limitless RDTA classic?


----------



## Quakes (25/7/17)

SaintLavron said:


> So i have been thinking about the Voopoo Drag..
> I really like it. Though i dont know if 150 watts is enough?? Please educate me haha
> 
> Will it go well with my Limitless RDTA classic?


It's more than enough, the highest I vaped on the limitless was 130watts. my everyday vape is at 90W.


----------



## Vinnyza (25/7/17)

You might get some overhang, have you not thought about the ijoy captain? 25mm tank with no overhang


----------



## CMMACKEM (25/7/17)

SaintLavron said:


> So i have been thinking about the Voopoo Drag..
> I really like it. Though i dont know if 150 watts is enough?? Please educate me haha
> 
> Will it go well with my Limitless RDTA classic?



It is a personal preference. 

150w should be way more than enough. I vape 130w - 90w on Curve mode(Get a mod that does this. Mine is always on)


----------



## CMMACKEM (25/7/17)

SaintLavron said:


> So i have been thinking about the Voopoo Drag..
> I really like it. Though i dont know if 150 watts is enough?? Please educate me haha
> 
> Will it go well with my Limitless RDTA classic?



If you don't know your juice. SA premium juice is on par with US premium. As far as Super premium and craft ejuice, I do not think SA has anything just yet.

I would suggest buying anything with Mr Hardwicks/Milc on the label. Also try Creamy Clouds Pear Caramel and Lemon Biscuit.

When it comes to something with a menthol hit, try Tantrum Twisted or PICT. While I personally feel MV XXX is overrated compared to these two, give it a try.


----------



## SaintLavron (26/7/17)

CMMACKEM said:


> If you don't know your juice. SA premium juice is on par with US premium. As far as Super premium and craft ejuice, I do not think SA has anything just yet.
> 
> I would suggest buying anything with Mr Hardwicks/Milc on the label. Also try Creamy Clouds Pear Caramel and Lemon Biscuit.
> 
> When it comes to something with a menthol hit, try Tantrum Twisted or PICT. While I personally feel MV XXX is overrated compared to these two, give it a try.



Im currently smoking Opus and quite like it. The vapeshop im buying from does not have a big collection


So just for the record. Ive decided to go with the DRAG from Voopoo

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kalashnikov (26/7/17)

SaintLavron said:


> Im currently smoking Opus and quite like it. The vapeshop im buying from does not have a big collection
> 
> 
> So just for the record. Ive decided to go with the DRAG from Voopoo


So pretty much a pointless poll lol. Enjoy the DRAG


----------



## SaintLavron (26/7/17)

Kalashnikov said:


> So pretty much a pointless poll lol. Enjoy the DRAG


Hah pretty much but would have bought one of the two if someone did not suggest the drag again. 

So for me it was a win.. Caus i dont know if I would have been happy with the other two but now i feel happy


----------



## Kalashnikov (26/7/17)

SaintLavron said:


> Hah pretty much but would have bought one of the two if someone did not suggest the drag again.
> 
> So for me it was a win.. Caus i dont know if I would have been happy with the other two but now i feel happy


I have a T-priv coming in tomorrow. Il let you know


----------



## CMMACKEM (26/7/17)

Kalashnikov said:


> So pretty much a pointless poll lol. Enjoy the DRAG



Well we might have saved him from disappointment


----------



## SaintLavron (26/7/17)

Kalashnikov said:


> I have a T-priv coming in tomorrow. Il let you know



Please let me know im pretty sure its going to kick ass ;P



CMMACKEM said:


> Well we might have saved him from disappointment



Thank you for the suggestion. My sexy drag is coming tomorrow. Any idea where i can buy the resin back cover separately


----------



## CMMACKEM (26/7/17)

SaintLavron said:


> Please let me know im pretty sure its going to kick ass ;P
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the suggestion. My sexy drag is coming tomorrow. Any idea where i can buy the resin back cover separately



I know Cloud Lounge sell the resin version. I think Vape King might have it too.


----------



## Kalashnikov (28/7/17)

Just got mine....

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## SaintLavron (28/7/17)

Kalashnikov said:


> Just got mine....
> View attachment 102586
> 
> View attachment 102585
> View attachment 102584


Looking sexy haha


----------



## Kalashnikov (28/7/17)

SaintLavron said:


> Looking sexy haha


hahaha legit only got this mod for the colour and lights. Im such a kid haha


----------



## SaintLavron (28/7/17)

Kalashnikov said:


> hahaha legit only got this mod for the colour and lights. Im such a kid haha


haha i love this lights

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

